# Message to Bortz and p1ngpong.



## Jwiz33 (Oct 31, 2015)

Dear moderators,

       I understand that lately, GBATemp users have been banned or suspended for the slightest doings. I also know that it is your job to do this. But it seems to be getting out of hand. Some very helpful and informative users have gotten banned. For example, teampleb. If it wasn't for him, I wouldn't have been aware of the Retroarch builds for 3DS. I wouldn't have known about browserhax or shutterbug's browserhax VC injection method via the 2.0-10.1 browser. Some very kind and hilariously funny users have been suspended too, like Margen67. Now, because of this, people are even leaving GBATemp. These acts of you two are not benefiting yourselves or the users. I am not trying to persuade you to change anything, but I want you to hear how many users think of you. You are great moderators, but recently you have seemed to abuse your power. 

                                                                                                           kthx

I have knocked some sense into myself. Apologies to everyone who had to read(and maybe cringe at) the paragraph above.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Oct 31, 2015)

Wasn't he banned for creating a second fake account or something like that?


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 31, 2015)

guitarheroknight said:


> Wasn't he banned for creating a second fake account or something like that?


I actually think so, LordBurrito or something like that. I just used him as an example.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Oct 31, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> I actually think so, LordBurrito or something like that. I just used him as an example.


Well as an admin myself I would have to agree with them banning him, if that's the case. A second account on a same IP should only be made with a prior Admin permission.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 31, 2015)

Once again it is obvious that people have no idea about the process it takes for someone to get suspended and especially if they get banned here. I assume this is regarding Margen67's suspension. After I removed his ability to like posts he went onto my status update list and liked 53 of my statuses, that is why he is suspended now. Sicklyboy even showed me a pic of him having over 100 status updates thanks to Margen and we have had dozens of other complaints from normal members too. Also people are up in arms that I banned the randomizer, a person that has been moderated on more than 400 occasions and has been reported hundreds of times.

There is an obvious lack of respect towards the staff here and a 4chan attitude that is prevalent within a small group of you guys. If the mods here are so bad feel free to leave and go onto another forum and see how long the staff there will put up with your endless rule breaking and retarded attitudes if you think we are oh so very bad. You can not expect to be allowed to be members of this community if you continually disrespect the people that spend hours a day trying to make this place an enjoyable experience for everyone here. I would say that some of you are the people with an actual problem, not us mods who are just trying to do the right thing.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 31, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> There is an obvious lack of respect towards the staff here


You mean like when you ban people from IRC that don't want to be insulted by you? And when they say something, you ban them and stalk their conversation threads in order to not get consequences from the other members of the staff? Is that the lack of respect you are talking about?

I hate the vinsclones, I hate EOF becoming a shittier version of 4chan and I hate the shit that Bortz is getting, but why are you still talking? After sticking a thread where you say that just by asking why was an user banned, they can be banned themselves? Just by asking?


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 31, 2015)

Vipera said:


> You mean like when you ban people from IRC that don't want to be insulted by you? And when they say something, you ban them and stalk their conversation threads in order to not get consequences from the other members of the staff? Is that the lack of respect you are talking about?
> 
> I hate the vinsclones, I hate EOF becoming a shittier version of 4chan and I hate the shit that Bortz is getting, but why are you still talking? After sticking a thread where you say that just by asking why was an user banned, they can be banned themselves? Just by asking?



Vipera I know you are oblivious of the fact but literally nobody on irc supported you after you freaked out over nothing. Your general attitude there was horrendous and you are obviously not capable of functioning in a group chat environment. Seriously go and talk to the irc regulars and see if ANYONE takes your side and then come back to me and tell me I am the one in the wrong.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 31, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> Vipera I know you are oblivious of the fact but literally nobody on irc supported you after you freaked out over nothing. Your general attitude there was horrendous and you are obviously not capable of functioning in a group chat environment. Seriously go and talk to the irc regulars and see if ANYONE takes your side and then come back to me and tell me I am the one in the wrong.


I don't give a shit because by "irc regulars" you mean the ones who jerk off over the aop. Last time someone insulted me, a regular fucking user, and you banned me because of this. You suspended my account when I questioned the forum by opening a thread in the appropriate section and warned me with "Endless crying". You insulted me plenty of times on IRC when I couldn't put you on ignore and you even told me to go die. Then, when I replied to your insults with an insult, you suspend me again. You are like a little kid with mod powers. I don't care to go back to your IRC server as long as abusive people like you are there to insult others freely.


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 31, 2015)

Vipera said:


> I don't give a shit because by "irc regulars" you mean the ones who jerk off over the aop. Last time someone insulted me, a regular fucking user, and you banned me because of this. You suspended my account when I questioned the forum by opening a thread in the appropriate section and warned me with "Endless crying". You insulted me plenty of times on IRC when I couldn't put you on ignore and you even told me to go die. Then, when I replied to your insults with an insult, you suspend me again. You are like a little kid with mod powers. I don't care to go back to your IRC server as long as abusive people like you are there to insult others freely.



Like I said go find one person who actually goes on irc that agrees even slightly with you, just one. It is a simple challenge.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 31, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> Like I said go find one person who actually goes on irc that agrees even slightly with you, just one. It is a simple challenge.


Like I said, I'm not going back until you are no longer in power, here or on IRC  enjoy your imaginary empire, kid.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 31, 2015)

Vipera said:


> Like I said, I'm not going back until you are no longer in power, here or on IRC  enjoy your imaginary empire, kid.


Challenge failed, but yeah on an irc server known for lenient moderating you are the only poor soul who was victimized and banned.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 31, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> Challenge failed, but yeah on an irc server known for lenient moderating you are the only poor soul who was victimized and banned.


Because I was the only one who got tired of your shit and put you on ignore. Of course, little kids desperately wants attention, so you banned me for that


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 31, 2015)

Vipera said:


> Because I was the only one who got tired of your shit and put you on ignore. Of course, little kids desperately wants attention, so you banned me for that


lol yeah lets all ignore the people who run the place, what could possibly go wrong!


----------



## Vipera (Oct 31, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> lol yeah lets all ignore the people who run the place, what could possibly go wrong!


Yes, let's ignore the only staffer who constantly insults users out of nowhere, their family, and kick them out of nowhere just for their own enjoyment. That was my plan by putting you on ignore, and nobody else


----------



## p1ngpong (Oct 31, 2015)

Vipera said:


> Yes, let's ignore the only staffer who constantly insults users out of nowhere, their family, and kick them out of nowhere just for their own enjoyment. That was my plan by putting you on ignore, and nobody else


Like ur mum!


----------



## Vipera (Oct 31, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> Like ur mum!


Yeah, you are a very mature kid, good boy!

Your supervisor, everyone.


----------



## Vipera (Oct 31, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> is it bad that i actually laughed out loud at that post


I don't think so, you and p1ngpong have the same age.

EDIT: by the way, don't lick his ass here after what you wrote me on PM. Just because I won't join your EOF on wheels doesn't mean he won't stalk my PMs as usual


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 31, 2015)

Kelton2 said:


> is it bad that i actually laughed out loud at that post


Nah, I did too. What's bad is 15 people are watching this thread but no one dares post. Until now, I guess.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Vipera said:


> I don't think so, you and p1ngpong have the same age.


Hey, I laughed too. But I'm just observing. Not taking sides.

*backs up slowly*


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 31, 2015)

Umm...
Wow.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 31, 2015)

This shit aggravating me severely. This "revolt" against the staff will never succeed


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 31, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> This shit aggravating me severely


Yeah. I like bortz.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 31, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Yeah. I like bortz.


In my opinion, all of the staff is okay.


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 31, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> Yeah. I like bortz.


I've never had an issue with bortz or p!ng. They've actually been really understanding and polite, even when I've lost my cool.


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 31, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> In my opinion, all of the staff is okay.


Some are better than others, but I don't have anything against any of them, really.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 31, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> I've never had an issue with bortz or p!ng. They've actually been really understanding and polite, even when I've lost my cool.





CIAwesome526 said:


> Some are better than others, but I don't have anything against any of them, really.


I'm really surprised that Kelton and Jwiz aren't banned yet.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 31, 2015)

that was entertaining. but i hiped this thread to be closed by my earlier report of OP


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Oct 31, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'm really surprised that Kelton and Jwiz aren't banned yet.


I'm surprised to.
I don't really want jwiz to get banned, though.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 31, 2015)

CIAwesome526 said:


> I'm surprised to.
> I don't really want jwiz to get banned, though.


I respect your opinion.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 31, 2015)

VILVIL
PILPIL
BILBIL


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 31, 2015)

NEED I SAY MORE THEN THIS. WE ARE LEGION WE DO NOT FORGIVE WE DO NOT FORGET DOWN WITH THE BORTZ AND P1NGPONG


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 31, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> NEED I SAY MORE THEN THIS. WE ARE LEGION WE DO NOT FORGIVE WE DO NOT FORGET DOWN WITH THE BORTZ AND P1NGPONG


fuck off with that


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 31, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> fuck off with that


NEVER. WE HAVE A MISSION WE WILL COMPLETE IT


----------



## WeedZ (Oct 31, 2015)

who? the nonexistent 'anonymous' ?


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 31, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> who? the nonexistent 'anonymous' ?


no we are tacs - tempers against corrupt staff


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 31, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> no we are tacs - tempers against corrupt staff


You took this too far.


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 31, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> You took this too far.


how so


----------



## Jwiz33 (Oct 31, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'm really surprised that Kelton and Jwiz aren't banned yet.


Why?


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 1, 2015)

i cant believe this thread is still fucking open


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 1, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> i cant believe this thread is still fucking open


There is no reason for it to be closed


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Nov 1, 2015)

@Vipera - I get what you're saying about the eof becoming a shittier 4chan. Which is why I stopped coming here. Which is why my post:likes ratio isn't outrageous like people who come here all the time (posts don't count, but likes do). Every single post someone, including you, goes "Weren't you leaving for a long time?" and it got old after the first day.

And I have seen a lot of users banned lately, but to be fair, the staff are lenient as hell compared to mariokartwii.com where I was before here. They suck very bad, and about 9/10 of the community left to go to mkboards.com because of the shitty staff team. About Margen67, there's no rule against liking posts or statuses!


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 1, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> @Vipera - I get what you're saying about the eof becoming a shittier 4chan. Which is why I stopped coming here. Which is why my post:likes ratio isn't outrageous like people who come here all the time (posts don't count, but likes do). *Every single post someone, including you, goes "Weren't you leaving for a long time?" and it got old after the first day.*
> 
> And I have seen a lot of users banned lately, but to be fair, the staff are lenient as hell compared to mariokartwii.com where I was before here. They suck very bad, and about 9/10 of the community left to go to mkboards.com because of the shitty staff team. About Margen67, there's no rule against liking posts or statuses!


people dont forget


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Nov 1, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> people dont forget


I can tell.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 1, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I can tell.


think of it this way. youve been immortalized.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 1, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> think of it this way. youve been immortalized.


in a good or bad way


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Nov 1, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> in a good or bad way


quite obv in a bad way


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 1, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> quite obv in a bad way


lol okay


----------



## Vipera (Nov 1, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> @Vipera - I get what you're saying about the eof becoming a shittier 4chan. Which is why I stopped coming here. Which is why my post:likes ratio isn't outrageous like people who come here all the time (posts don't count, but likes do). Every single post someone, including you, goes "Weren't you leaving for a long time?" and it got old after the first day.


You said you were leaving for a long time. I wrote that when you shitposted on EOF. I've never written it outside the section. If other people did that too, it's not my problem, personally I found it amusing. If they did that outside EOF that's inappropriate and you should have reported them.


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Nov 1, 2015)

Vipera said:


> You said you were leaving for a long time. I wrote that when you shitposted on EOF. I've never written it outside the section. If other people did that too, it's not my problem, personally I found it amusing. If they did that outside EOF that's inappropriate and you should have reported them.


I do report them. And i dont "shitpost" in the eof, really...


----------



## Vipera (Nov 1, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> And i dont "shitpost" in the eof, really...


https://gbatemp.net/threads/penile-infection.386348/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/gimme-romz-loader-plz.385753/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-dont-like-gbatemp.385663/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-have-1314-posts.387007/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/game-leave-for-10-minutes.387901/
https://gbatemp.net/threads/release-beta-kelton2s-dick.388024/

Should I continue?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Nov 1, 2015)

Vipera said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/penile-infection.386348/
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/gimme-romz-loader-plz.385753/
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-dont-like-gbatemp.385663/
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-have-1314-posts.387007/
> ...


Those are called jokes. Everyone does that, it's what the EoF is for, so don't go calling me out on it. There is no need to only interpret that one line from my post and go on about it.


----------



## Vipera (Nov 1, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> Those are called jokes. Everyone does that, it's what the EoF is for, so don't go calling me out on it. There is no need to only interpret that one line from my post and go on about it.


Ok, let's analyze them.

Penile infection - not funny
Gimme romz loader pls - not funny
I don't like gbatemp - not funny
I have 1314 posts - not funny, there is a thread for that
[GAME] leave for 10 minutes - lolno
[Release] [Beta] kelton2's dick - Jesus Christ


So yeah, shitposting all over.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 1, 2015)

Vipera said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/penile-infection.386348/
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/gimme-romz-loader-plz.385753/
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-dont-like-gbatemp.385663/
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/i-have-1314-posts.387007/
> ...






DarkFlare69 said:


> Those are called jokes. Everyone does that, it's what the EoF is for, so don't go calling me out on it. There is no need to only interpret that one line from my post and go on about it.



why are you obsessed with dick? and leaving?


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Nov 1, 2015)

Vipera said:


> Ok, let's analyze them.
> 
> Penile infection - not funny
> Gimme romz loader pls - not funny
> ...


I can see why you're banned from the IRC now.


----------



## Vipera (Nov 1, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> I can see why you're banned from the IRC now.


Boohoo :'(


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 1, 2015)

Red3agle said:


> There is no reason for it to be closed


...


----------



## Minox (Nov 1, 2015)

As much as some of you would like to think that people get banned for personal reasons it really has more to do with some people openly ignoring forum rules and taunting staff members when said rules are enforced.

You are not quite getting the full story from some of the banned people.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 1, 2015)

Minox said:


> As much as some of you would like to think that people get banned for personal reasons it really has more to do with some people openly ignoring forum rules and taunting staff members when said rules are enforced.
> 
> You are not quite getting the full story from some of the banned people.


What's the difference between a supervisor and a global mod? And do writers have the privilege to lock threads? Actually, could you just give me a quick rundown of the hierarchy here?


----------



## Minox (Nov 1, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> What's the difference between a supervisor and a global mod? And do writers have the privilege to lock threads? Actually, could you just give me a quick rundown of the hierarchy here?


Overly simplified explanation ahead, but supervisors basically do everything a global moderator does, but they also deal with the handling of staff members as well as some of the more complicated situations that may arise.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 1, 2015)

Minox said:


> Overly simplified explanation ahead, but supervisors basically do everything a global moderator does, but they also deal with the handling of staff members as well as some of the more complicated situations that may arise.


k, so..

members
contributors/writers
mods
global mods
supervisor
admin
?


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 1, 2015)

you can see the full list with hierarchy here http://gbatemp.net/staff/


----------



## Flame (Nov 1, 2015)

lets ban @ComeTurismO and the world will be alright again.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 1, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> you can see the full list with hierarchy here http://gbatemp.net/staff/


sweet thanks. also, i cant believe youre a member here. i remember you from dashHacks back in like, '07


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 1, 2015)

Flame said:


> lets ban @ComeTurismO and the world will be alright again.


Please no.


----------



## BurningDesire (Nov 1, 2015)

Minox said:


> As much as some of you would like to think that people get banned for personal reasons it really has more to do with some people openly ignoring forum rules and taunting staff members when said rules are enforced.
> 
> You are not quite getting the full story from some of the banned people.


then tell us it


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 1, 2015)

Ban me, Temp will be the same.

In all honesty, I'm staying out of it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 1, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> k, so..
> 
> members
> contributors/writers
> ...


Not as such and it gets a bit more complex.

Newcomers = much the same as members, can't access the trading section.
Members = much as it sounds. There are a few that have certain abilities on the wiki or filetrip but are not noted as such on the forums, unless you look anyway. I think all IRC staff are otherwise staff at this point.
moderators = don't actually exist at this point. Back when those coming up through the staff ranks would have been assigned sections to moderate for a trial period and then progressed to global. Go back far enough and you might see reference to being a blue man which would be that colour.
global mods, see above. Don't deal with some of the more fun aspects of banning. Green would be the colour of choice here.
supervisor = the more complex things and any staff related issues. Purple is the colour associated with this one.
admin = what goes varies from time to time but they are the ones dealing with the big stuff (advertisers, new forum features, coding, upgrades...), obviously they can do the smaller day to day stuff as well. Red for these guys.

former staff. Staff that are no longer "on the staff" but still have some abilities, access to sections regular users might not and can help out if passing through. Black, possibly blacker than the blackest black if done well, is the garb of one of these.

Other ranks.
Technician. Presently does not exist but have some mod powers (they can access the database so it does not make sense not to have abilities) but may not necessarily be responsible for moderation, as the name implies they are mainly tasked with keeping things ticking along. tj_cool and Costello are the main server botherers these days.
IRC staff. More a thing in the efnet days and now various staff members have various IRC abilities in the main #gbatemp.net channel and as ircops. IRC is separate to the forums so do treat it as such.
TV Tempers. Like magazine stuff but from the old video section, long since defunct.
Podcast crew. Responsible for the tempcast podcast that we used to have around here.
Occasionally you will see other groups for contests, special friends of the site and such like. Suspended and banned are technical groups and pretty self explanatory, I think there is still a banned traders group but generally if you screw up hard enough to get your access to that revoked you are going to win a ban anyway.


Magazine staff.
Reporter/contributor (previously mag staff). Can moderate sections/lock and unlock threads, move posts, merge posts, edit posts and edit titles but no access to reports, suspensions and banning and related discussions for this. Not tasked with moderation at all -- any post editing abilities are supposed to be for tarting things up to go on the front page, moving posts to news sections... If you come on IRC and say can you move a/my thread, edit a title or something and they are around it will be done, similarly if something is on fire then walking by and pressing the report button is not the only way. It has been said that mods are just users with a broom, this would not be the case here for the reporter/contributor set. Ultimately they are mainly tasked with news, portal articles, general articles, reviews, getting items for review and similar such things.
Generally do not join former staff upon leaving and most magazine staff will not become general site staff (or vice versa), it has happened a few times but it is rare. There may once have been a notable difference between Reporter and contributor but it is all pretty blurred these days.
So strictly speaking a reporter/contributor does not have to have their direction followed like a moderator might, though it would be an ill advised course of action to do so, especially if you are in the user submitted news or other news section at the time.

Chief Editor. Thug is actually also an admin of the site, previous editors would retain their previous abilities as well. Responsible for whipping the mag staff into line, arbitrating disputes there, being a bridge between general staff and mag staff and other such things as well as being main point of contact for the outside world as far as the magazine stuff goes -- mag staff and staff in general will go out into the world to get review items, news, join mailing lists/press release wires and such like but Thug does a significant portion of this.

Any staff member can write portal news, promote things to the portal, do reviews/be in contention for review items and such like -- a reporter/contributor will not be able to see the discussion for new non magazine staff staff and threads pertaining to reports and such like. A general staff member is not going to be noted for not doing any magazine work though where a reporter/contributor that does not do magazine work is not going to get far. Similarly if you can see a staff conversation then your input on the topic is welcomed, the admins have the ultimate authority but it does not come down to that in most cases and there is no real rank or seniority -- if you have made it to the point in life where you are staff of some description you are probably pretty level headed and have enough skills or knowledge to be able to contribute to a discussion.

Hopefully no inner secrets leaked this time.


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 1, 2015)

I'll occasionally change a topic name only in the EOF for shits and giggles, or lock a thread when it's something a spambot posted, or pointless drivel that I check with Bortz or Sickly before locking. 

And typically if I do change a topic name or mess with a poll, I fix it later just to have the laugh in the moment. Otherwise, I don't have mod power.

But that doesn't mean I shouldn't be feared


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 1, 2015)

chavosaur said:


> I'll occasionally change a topic name only in the EOF for shits and giggles, or lock a thread when it's something a spambot posted, or pointless drivel that I check with Bortz or Sickly before locking.
> 
> And typically if I do change a topic name or mess with a poll, I fix it later just to have the laugh in the moment. Otherwise, I don't have mod power.
> 
> But that doesn't mean I shouldn't be feared


So mod powers so long as you have permission? Lol


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 1, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> So mod powers so long as you have permission? Lol


I have to get the permission slip signed by Bortz than stamped by P1ngpong.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 1, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Not as such and it gets a bit more complex.
> 
> Newcomers = much the same as members, can't access the trading section.
> Members = much as it sounds. There are a few that have certain abilities on the wiki or filetrip but are not noted as such on the forums, unless you look anyway. I think all IRC staff are otherwise staff at this point.
> ...


Seems like your guy's setup has evolved over the years.


----------



## Alkéryn (Nov 1, 2015)

To lazy to read everything but I think that it's going to far both fom temper and staff 
just calm down and enjoy being a part of this community


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 1, 2015)

nm


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2015)

Alkéryn said:


> To lazy to read everything but I think that it's going to far both fom temper and staff
> just calm down and enjoy being a part of this community


Thank you.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 1, 2015)

nm


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> are you Bins Kewl is a rapist on gbctemp?


I was, that was a little fun, but I quickly left this shit parody of gbatemp. I'd better contribute here and not go full retard.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 1, 2015)

nm


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 1, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> are you Bins Kewl is a rapist on gbctemp?





VinsCool said:


> I was, that was a little fun, but I quickly left this shit parody of gbatemp. I'd better contribute here and not go full retard.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 1, 2015)

Alkéryn said:


> To lazy to read everything but I think that it's going to far both fom temper and staff
> just calm down and enjoy being a part of this community


Its a good read if you just take a few minutes. Shit got intense


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 1, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> Its a good read if you just take a few minutes. Shit got intense


Kinda like a shitty porno.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 1, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Kinda like a shitty porno.


But with more shit. It might be german.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 1, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> But with more shit. It might be german.


2 girls 1 cup?


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> 2 girls 1 cup?


Sounds about right. Horrible to see, but you have to watch at least once.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 1, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> But with more shit. It might be german.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 1, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> sweet thanks. also, i cant believe youre a member here. i remember you from dashHacks back in like, '07


He don't care. Hes like, 'oh hey weedz, fuck off'.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 1, 2015)

FAST6191 said:


> Not as such and it gets a bit more complex.
> 
> Newcomers = much the same as members, can't access the trading section.
> Members = much as it sounds. There are a few that have certain abilities on the wiki or filetrip but are not noted as such on the forums, unless you look anyway. I think all IRC staff are otherwise staff at this point.
> ...


Thanks @FAST6191. I appreciate your thorough explanation... I was wondering about this for quite some time.


----------



## Jwiz33 (Nov 1, 2015)

lol
I shouldn't have made this thread


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 1, 2015)

nm


----------



## CIAwesome526 (Nov 1, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> lol
> I shouldn't have made this thread


I agree in some ways, but disagree in many others.


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 1, 2015)

So when do I get my fourth emote on the site?

Oh yeah, whenever I feel like giving myself one!



Spoiler



AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chavosaur (Nov 1, 2015)

p1ngpong said:


> So when do I get my fourth emote on the site?
> 
> Oh yeah, whenever I feel like giving myself one!
> 
> ...


But what about my Xbox emote


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 2, 2015)

Is boiled chicken good?


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 2, 2015)

Ahhh a "we don't like these mods spoiling our fun thread"

I've seen tons of these come and go


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 2, 2015)

Poop


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 2, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> Dear moderators,
> 
> I understand that lately, GBATemp users have been banned or suspended for the slightest doings. I also know that it is your job to do this. But it seems to be getting out of hand. Some very helpful and informative users have gotten banned. For example, teampleb. If it wasn't for him, I wouldn't have been aware of the Retroarch builds for 3DS. I wouldn't have known about browserhax or shutterbug's browserhax VC injection method via the 2.0-10.1 browser. Some very kind and hilariously funny users have been suspended too, like Margen67. Now, because of this, people are even leaving GBATemp. These acts of you two are not benefiting yourselves or the users. I am not trying to persuade you to change anything, but I want you to hear how many users think of you. You are great moderators, but recently you have seemed to abuse your power.
> 
> kthx


I see Subtle Demise is the only one that's liked this post because he's the only one that hasn't been like banned yet 

Seriously though, you shouldn't be blaming the staff for something I did. My intentions with the like spamming was to get back at troll them. I got what was coming to me. You should be angry at *me* for making this mistake and want me to improve. Even if like spamming isn't explicitly stated in the rules, intention matters as well.
I was surprised that I didn't get any warnings from like spamming at first. (Maybe the staff thought it was funny?) After a while I just went all out liking everything. Even things I don't actually like.
Now that I think about it I don't think I'm gonna miss alert spams if this is bannable. It's fun for me and certain users because it's like a "game" of how many alerts I can give them vs receiving. But users are going to abuse it once they realize they can. If everyone was doing this then it would be complete and utter chaos.
Just because a user's content is good doesn't mean they have immunity to the rules.
If you want someone to not get banned why not talk to them?
And if that's not an option try googling their username and contacting them that way.


Jwiz33 said:


> I am not trying to persuade you to change anything


Then why are you making this post?
I assume this is just badly worded and you mean this isn't a demand.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 2, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> I see Subtle Demise is the only one that's liked this post because he's the only one that hasn't been like banned yet
> 
> Seriously though, you shouldn't be blaming the staff for something I did. My intentions with the like spamming was to get back at troll them. I got what was coming to me. You should be angry at *me* for making this mistake and want me to improve. Even if like spamming isn't explicitly stated in the rules, intention matters as well.
> I was surprised that I didn't get any warnings from like spamming at first. (Maybe the staff thought it was funny?) After a while I just went all out liking everything. Even things I don't actually like.
> ...


Hey margen. I like this.


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 2, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> Hey margen. I like this.


I like this. _in my heart
_


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 2, 2015)

Bye Bye The_Meistro

You will not be missed.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 2, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Bye Bye The_Meistro
> 
> You will not be missed.


He annoyed the fuck out of me. Thank ducking god.
EDIT: He'll still remain in my ignore list:


----------



## Jwiz33 (Nov 3, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> I see Subtle Demise is the only one that's liked this post because he's the only one that hasn't been like banned yet
> 
> Seriously though, you shouldn't be blaming the staff for something I did. My intentions with the like spamming was to get back at troll them. I got what was coming to me. You should be angry at *me* for making this mistake and want me to improve. Even if like spamming isn't explicitly stated in the rules, intention matters as well.
> *Well, in that case: New Thread: Message to Margen67 *
> ...





p1ngpong said:


> There is an obvious lack of respect towards the staff here and a 4chan attitude that is prevalent within a small group of you guys. If the mods here are so bad feel free to leave and go onto another forum and see how long the staff there will put up with your endless rule breaking and retarded attitudes if you think we are oh so very bad. You can not expect to be allowed to be members of this community if you continually disrespect the people that spend hours a day trying to make this place an enjoyable experience for everyone here. I would say that some of you are the people with an actual problem, not us mods who are just trying to do the right thing.


I don't want to be compared to a 4channer, so I will stop. I am sorry, and honestly I was just trying to be a rebel against the mods because other people were doing it, so I wanted to be like the cool Tempers. I don't want to be a 4channer. So, as I said before, I am sorry. Same to you @Bortz, I apologize. You guys can ban me(please, please don't though!) if you feel that it is needed. Once again, sorry.
(PS: I know that teampleb left before he was banned, but the reason he left was because he got suspended. I talked with him. Anyway, that's the past.)


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Bye Bye The_Meistro
> 
> You will not be missed.


Shots fired.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 3, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Shots fired.



More like this:


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> More like this:



I found you on Kik


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 3, 2015)

CHOCOLATE CHILL 2 DAY!


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Nov 3, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> CHOCOLATE CHILL 2 DAY!


YAY FOR TIM HORTONS, 2 DAY!


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 3, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> He annoyed the fuck out of me. Thank ducking god.
> EDIT: He'll still remain in my ignore list:
> View attachment 28981


Hey cool. I got BlueOnClues blocked too


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 3, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> Hey cool. I got BlueOnClues blocked too


Have you ever eaten something you wish you can un-eat? Why? Provide two reasons to support your answer.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 3, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Have you ever eaten something you wish you can un-eat? Why? Provide two reasons to support your answer.


Acid

1. I still get chills when I hear locusts
2. Flashbacks while driving


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 3, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> Acid
> 
> 1. I still get chills when I hear locusts
> 2. Flashbacks while driving


Congratulations, WeedZ, you are eligible for one of the THREE following rewards:

1. Likes (from 0-100, you choose!)
2. A picture of something no one has
3. Nothing.


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 3, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> Congratulations, WeedZ, you are eligible for one of the THREE following rewards:
> 
> 1. Likes (from 0-100, you choose!)
> 2. A picture of something no one has
> 3. Nothing.


I'll take what's behind door number two


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 3, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> I'll take what's behind door number two


I'm sorry; you need a GBAtemp Gold account to use that feature


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 3, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I'm sorry; you need a GBAtemp Gold account to use that feature


Damn, they won't give me one because I'm a liability and don't pay my bills on time.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 3, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> Damn, they won't give me one because I'm a liability and don't pay my bills on time.


You can still use one of the other two options!


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 3, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> You can still use one of the other two options!


Can I get 100 likes? I'm almost to my 1:1 post/like ratio


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 3, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> Can I get 100 likes? I'm almost to my 1:1 post/like ratio


I'm sorry, you need a GBAtemp Silver Account to use that feature. Thanks for helping me with my survey though!


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 3, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I'm sorry, you need a GBAtemp Silver Account to use that feature. Thanks for helping me with my survey though!


Well at least I still got the bronze prize


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 3, 2015)

My sides guys omg


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> My sides guys omg


I honestly feel as if this was the best trolling I did on this forum


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 3, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I honestly feel as if this was the best trolling I did on this forum


not really trolling if im playing along


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 3, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> not really trolling if im playing along


LOL THATS TRUEEEE  BUT OH WELLZ 2 BAD DIS IS TROLLING


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm trying to find out which Provigo Vinny works at.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 3, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'm trying to find out which Provigo Vinny works at.


I TOLD YOU THE ADDRESS ALREADY  

1000 Canada Street, Quebec, Ontario VILVIL


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 3, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I TOLD YOU THE ADDRESS ALREADY
> 
> 1000 Canada Street, Quebec, Ontario VILVIL


Be right back. I have to pack my bags up.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 3, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Be right back. I have to pack my bags up.


I love how we just changed this thread's topic


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 3, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'm trying to find out which Provigo Vinny works at.





ComeTurismO said:


> I TOLD YOU THE ADDRESS ALREADY
> 
> 1000 Canada Street, Quebec, Ontario VILVIL





Cherry Pie said:


> Be right back. I have to pack my bags up.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


Good thing I still have your IP address


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 3, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Good thing I still have your IP address


This photo in the spoiler completely suits the situation:


Spoiler


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 3, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Good thing I still have your IP address


I have your's too


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm just kidding. I don't actually


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 3, 2015)

Est-tu, @VinsCool?


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 3, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I have your's too


You can visit me anything though


----------



## Vipera (Nov 3, 2015)

Jwiz33 said:


> I don't want to be compared to a 4channer, so I will stop. I am sorry, and honestly I was just trying to be a rebel against the mods because other people were doing it, so I wanted to be like the cool Tempers. I don't want to be a 4channer. So, as I said before, I am sorry. Same to you @Bortz, I apologize. You guys can ban me(please, please don't though!) if you feel that it is needed. Once again, sorry.
> (PS: I know that teampleb left before he was banned, but the reason he left was because he got suspended. I talked with him. Anyway, that's the past.)


If this can help, no one here is "le cool temper". Closest thing to "cool" are the people into the hacking scene. You aren't cool just because you didn't leave for a long time, or made a stupid meme 2day, or like everything.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 3, 2015)

Vipera said:


> If this can help, no one here is "le cool temper". Closest thing to "cool" are the people into the hacking scene. You aren't cool just because *you didn't leave for a long time*, or made a stupid meme 2day, or like everything.


I see what you did here.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 3, 2015)

Vipera said:


> If this can help, no one here is "le cool temper". Closest thing to "cool" are the people into the hacking scene. You aren't cool just because *you didn't leave for a very long time*, or made a stupid meme 2day, or like everything.


Fixed


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 3, 2015)

Vipera said:


> If this can help, no one here is "le cool temper". Closest thing to "cool" are the people into the hacking scene. You aren't cool just because *You Didn't Leave For A Long Time™*, or made a stupid meme *2 DAY*, or like everything.


Fixed 
Also, @Jwiz33 you actually think that those people are the cool kids?  they're a bunch of kids who go to elementary school!
Also, can someone remove me from the list of supporters? Ew, I don't!


----------



## Jwiz33 (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Vipera (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Nov 3, 2015)

http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Margen67 (Nov 3, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


>


Looks cute and fluffy. I want to pet it


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 3, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> Looks cute and fluffy. I want to pet it


IT FEELS SO WEIRD TO GET ONLY ONE ALERT FROM YOU


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 3, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> IT FEELS SO WEIRD TO GET ONLY ONE ALERT FROM YOU


----------



## Games&Stuff (Nov 3, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


>



I thought this was about the staff, not about yourself or your profilepic...


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 3, 2015)

nm


----------



## Jao Chu (Nov 3, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> View attachment 29003



White Obama has spoken.


Also, now that teampleb has departed the forums, I'll never know the answer to this philosophical question: do you read his screen name as "team pleb" or 'teemple b"


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 3, 2015)

Jao Chu said:


> White Obama has spoken.
> 
> 
> Also, now that teampleb has departed the forums, I'll never know the answer to this philosophical question: do you read his screen name as "team pleb" or 'teemple b"


definitley team pleb


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2015)

Back from suspension!

not like anybody cares anyway...

Anyway, what'd I miss?


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 4, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Back from suspension!
> 
> not like anybody cares anyway...
> 
> Anyway, what'd I miss?


I can't like posts anymore.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 4, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> I can't like posts anymore.


Hi Margaret


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Nov 4, 2015)

p1ngpong is very corrupt!


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 4, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> p1ngpong is very corrupt!


Weren't you leaving for a very long time?™


----------



## ComeTurismO (Nov 4, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Weren't you leaving for a very long time?™


Honestly, I'm still not tired of this phrase. I guess because of how the phrase is worded; it makes me smile every time!


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 4, 2015)

People don't forget @DarkFlare69


----------



## Veho (Nov 4, 2015)

DarkFlare69 said:


> p1ngpong is very corrupt!


Nah, we ran autorepair on him, he's okay now.


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 4, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> People don't forget @DarkFlare69


Who's that?


----------



## WeedZ (Nov 4, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> Who's that?





WeedZ1985 said:


> People don't forget, @DarkFlare69



Gaawwwwwd... better, mein fuhrer?


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 4, 2015)

WeedZ1985 said:


> Gaawwwwwd... better, mein führer?


Sorry, I had to grammar nazi that.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Nov 4, 2015)

Veho said:


> Nah, we ran autorepair on him, he's okay now.


There's still a few bad sectors though, may want to keep an eye on that.


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 4, 2015)

Subtle Demise said:


> There's still a few bad sectors though, may want to keep an eye on that.


I think he might be a broken record, actually. He keeps saying "I beg you don't cry."


----------



## GhostLatte (Nov 4, 2015)

Margen67 said:


> I think he might be a broken record, actually. He keeps saying "Please don't cry" or something.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 6, 2015)

I thought maybe I just hadn't noticed before, but it does seem like a LOT of people are being suspended/banned recently.

I've only banned one person on my forum (not counting spambots, used to get 5 new ones a day until I set up some decent security questions), but we don't have enough activity to be picky, lol.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 6, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> I thought maybe I just hadn't noticed before, but it does seem like a LOT of people are being suspended/banned recently.


That's because it's REALLY hard to follow the simple rules


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 8, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2015)

NintendU_the_great said:


> and also because som get banned for not following the rules
> and others protest against staff for no reason, so they also get banned


Protesting against staff is against the rules. 

So ultimately, everyone gets banned for not following the rules.


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 8, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## Jayro (Nov 8, 2015)

I've never seen any of the staff misbehave first-hand, but then again I generally behave myself here. I still wish that one warning I have hanging around from 2014 would drop off though...


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 8, 2015)

breaking news!!1
p1ngpong is a closet nazi  #exposed





AND he banned Vipera..
who is a _*jew*_


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 8, 2015)

Veho said:


> Protesting against staff is against the rules.
> 
> So ultimately, everyone gets banned for not following the rules.


Lol, talk about oppression.  Speak out, get banned.


----------



## Veho (Nov 8, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> Lol, talk about oppression.  Speak out, get banned.


That's some subversive talk, mister.


----------



## Margen67 (Nov 9, 2015)

JoostinOnline said:


> Lol, talk about oppression.  Speak out, get banned.


"oppression"?
What is this, tumblr?


----------



## NintendU_the_great (Nov 9, 2015)

nevermind...


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


>


AHA!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 1, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> AHA!


ok.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> ok.


I KNEW WHERE THAT PHOTO CAME FROM; I REMEMBER YOU POSTING THAT BEFORE AND NOW ITS UR AVATAR! lol!


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 1, 2016)

ComeTurismO said:


> I KNEW WHERE THAT PHOTO CAME FROM; I REMEMBER YOU POSTING THAT BEFORE AND NOW ITS UR AVATAR! lol!


It's actually a direct link to my avatar. so, whatever I change it, the image will also change.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 1, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> It's actually a direct link to my avatar. so, whatever I change it, the image will also change.


That wordpress gravatar?


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 1, 2016)

WeedZ said:


> That wordpress gravatar?


no, gbatemp avatar and 50 kb limit.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 1, 2016)

woof?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2016)

Noctosphere said:


> woof?


Woof.


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 1, 2016)

Meow.


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 1, 2016)

grrrrr.....


----------



## VinsCool (Feb 1, 2016)

PSSSSSHHH!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 1, 2016)

EEEEEK!


----------



## Noctosphere (Feb 1, 2016)

squeaky.... (hamster)


----------



## Subtle Demise (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi whats going on in dis fred?


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 1, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> I'm really surprised that Kelton and Jwiz aren't banned yet.


And now they are lol. Bumping old conversations. It's like time traveling.


----------



## BurningDesire (Feb 1, 2016)

Chirp.


----------



## WeedZ (Feb 1, 2016)

Hoo Hoo


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Feb 2, 2016)

Ahh, memories. It just reminded me with the dumb "Down with Bortz" threads. I only joined in because Kelton or whoever in the Skype group said so. Good times.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 2, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Ahh, memories. It just reminded me with the dumb "Down with Bortz" threads. I only joined in because Kelton or whoever in the Skype group said so. Good times.


COOL STORY 2 DAY!


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 2, 2016)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> I only joined in because Kelton or whoever in the Skype group said so.


Wow. less cat, more sheep!


----------

